# The best of Opera on Spotify



## KitMurkit (Apr 3, 2019)

Hello!

Here is one great spotify playlist with the greatest opera hits at once.

The best of Opera (CLICK.able)

Great to see your playlists in this thread as well,

Enjoy!


----------

